
The expense of an MLB game - josep2
http://www.jowanza.com/post/143347211924/the-cost-of-an-mlb-game
======
ohjeez
This isn't entirely fair. Who drives to a Yankees game or a Red Sox game? Sane
people take public transit. You should factor in "cost of [most common]
transit to the game."

(And this is coming from someone who is in one of the least expensive towns.)

~~~
josep2
That's a fair criticism. I don't have data on common modes of transit to
games, unfortunately. I can assume that it's high for big cities but there is
no way for me to know for sure. If I run across that data, I'll for sure
revisit this.

